# Memory Going?



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

An elderly couple were having dinner with another couple at their campsite one night, and after eating, the wives left the table and went into the camper.
The two gentlemen walked over to the campfire to talk, and one said, "The other night the DW and I went out to a new restaurant and it was really great. I would recommend it very highly." The other man said, "What is the name of the restaurant?"
The first man thought and thought and finally said, "What is the name of that flower you give to someone you love? You know... the one that's red and has thorns." "Do you mean a rose?" the man said. "Yes that's the one," replied the man.
He turned towards the camper and yelled, "Rose, what's the name of that restaurant we went to the other night?"


----------

